# Yellow veins



## Genuine (Jul 4, 2011)

are yellow veins a sign of deficiency? im finding some leaves on my two week olds main veins are yellow and the leaves dont seem to have vigor in them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 4, 2011)

potassium in it early stages can have a yellowing effect. Be sure you PH is right first before treating in any way tho


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah I agree with Ozzy, yu could have a ph issue. Those being 2 weeks old shouldn't have been fed much in the way of nutes so they could be tellin yu its time to feed me now.


----------



## gchristo (Jul 6, 2011)

Just went through the same thing w/ some BLZ bud seedlings.  At 5-10 days they developed yellow central vein.  Battling some high temps 95+ F daytime, and 85-90 F eve temps, so I re-calibrated PH instrument.  Sure enough, ph too high.  Running hydro, so I adjusted ph and all new growth was fine. 
PH is key, so check often, especially in hydro, and when temps are running high.
Cheers.


----------



## Genuine (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah my ph is around 5.7 to 5.9 all the time and i have 2 oscillating fans so it was strange that i had this problem but i think it was a little deficiency though due to the root problem i had earlier but thats almost gone now and both plants look a lot healthier and one of them has really taken up the vegging spirit.


----------

